# SkyHD



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I had sky+ put in a couple of weeks ago and found out today I have been given (as I was given an HD box because they had run out of normal sky+ ones) 3m HD trial for free.

I have been clicking between normal and HD and cant really see what all the fuss is about or am I ...ahem.... missing the "bigger picture" here??


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

have you got an HD telly?


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

Hiya,

We upgraded to SkyHD a few weeks ago. 

We were at the in-laws watching something in HD and BIL flicked to it on normal channel and we could see a difference. Apparently though, you can only see a huge difference if the programme has been filmed in HD (Or so I have been told anyway). The only thing that I thought WOW! to was an advert for something a few weeks ago!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yes B I have an HD tv!

I was flicking I think bbc it was some crime thing...couldnt really work out when I was watching HD and when I wasnt...


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

TwiceBlessed said:


> yes B I have an HD tv!


just checking


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

DP wants a HD box, the only thing putting me off is the extra £10 a month subscription   So ive told him he has to wait till its so much a novelty then he can have one when its not going to cost me extra  

I too could see much of a difference to be honest   but that could just be me. DP uses his PS3 in hd and it looks no difrferent to normal  

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I cancelled Sky altogether today and am feeling really liberated


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think Im tired I just looked for the "Like" link thinking I was on **.....


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

There actually aren't many programmes in HD and you need to be on one of the HD channels rather than all channels being HD (which is what I naively expected!). I must admit I don't get all the fuss though can see the difference.............definitely not worth the extra money though, although we have the broadband and telephone package too so it's not actually costing us any more.

Chux xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to add if you record anything in HD on your box it takes up twice the memory space that the same programme on an ordinary channel.

Tina xx


----------

